
Vadhod: A Kachhi language literary academic website - Sykox
http://vadhod.com/
======
brudgers
Curious if there is an English translation. More because Google Translate
chokes on it and I wonder what that implies for the life of languages that
don't have 'web scale'.

~~~
Sykox
No unfortunately Kachhi is (yet) not supported by Unicode. Vadhod is working
on that. Sadly these languages have no scope other then their own efforts,
google hell wont give a damn. But basically Vadhod works on preserving
folklore and oral tradition of Kachhi Language.

